# Favourite beans for latte..and a few questions about new beans



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all,

Fairly new to making espresso, bought a classic and a mignon eureka. I've just got my first batch of fresh toasted beans from sheffield's foundry roasters.... Gashonga.....100% red bourbon! doyo coopererative....100% arabica along with kiawamaruru......... Now although they tase nice and nothing like any other type of shop bought coffee beans I've had before, seems a more delicate flavour, which seems a bit washed out and wasted on me in my latte....I need a bit more of a kick.....if that makes sense.

I have yet to try a full shot of neat espresso......but I was wondering if these beans are more suited to this style of drink....anyway due to not having much experience with bean types I was hoping you could point me in the direction of a few beans that you personally like for milk based drinks.

Tomorrow I should get my first batch of beans from rave.....I have gone for 1kg signature blend.

Question two, rest for a week (out of the freezer, yes I know I'm such an amateur)? Then do I freeze some while I keep some out for use.

cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds like you're leaning towards a preference for a medium plus roast which will provide more chocolate toffee flavours compared to the fruit acidic notes of lighter roasts. Darker roasts cut through milk better.

If you freeze beans, keep in unopened bags with the one way valve and put them in something moisture proof. Moisture is coffee's worst nightmare after air. Let the beans come to room temp before opening after taking out of the freezer.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers very helpful. Do I rest them before I freeze? how long is recommended and what would I use to protect from moisture?

Thankyou


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes - let them degas for 5-10 days. Roasters often give guidance as it varies from bean to bean and level of roast.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

freeze straight away, preferably in the bags they come in


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I like Monsoon malabar in a Latte. Low in acidity and its strong choc flavours can handle more milk than other beans, just dont heat the milk to much or you loose flavour. I have never frozen beans and cant say i would want to either


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

How much milk are you actually using in your lattes ( not you Mark we already know you use a bucket to drink from







). It could simply be that the volume of milk you use is diluting your espresso too much, especially if you are only using the single basket. It would help if you described your routine and amount of coffee used etc.


----------



## innatelogic (Jan 26, 2014)

The barista at upshot told me that Foundry roast so light its really challenging to make great espresso with them.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi......and thanks. I use 10oz milk (300ml?).....double basket 16-17g...., still learning the tamp/grind etc. Steam milk for around 60 sec.......miles away from good quality micro foam. The red bourbon needed a real fine grind, otherwise it flew through the basket.

cheers


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The 10 oz of milk kind of explains it , more delicately flavoured beans will get lost in that much milk. Try as a flat white with around 5-6 oz of milk instead.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers charliej,,,,,, flat white.....heard of this, but after reading wasn't too sure of the difference compared to latte,,,, should I just do a latte, but with the 5-6oz....or do I need to do anything differently?

thanks


----------



## Drc (Jan 21, 2014)

As far as I'm aware, the milk for a latte is the same as for a flat white ( at least at novice home barista level), it's principally just a size measure. so instead of a massive cup of milk, a flat White is ~5 oz of milk. I drink these exclusively at home now for milky drinks as I've found you keep a great coffee taste despite the milk.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers Drc......I will be giving it a go tomorrow.....a few times.....can't wait.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Flat white less foam than a latte .....

might help below , not suggesting this is a definitive version of a flat white but will help with milk differences .





 latte

beans suggestions

extract original

all press redchurch

small batch throwback espresso


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers Mrboots2u, going to check out those links and give it a whirl this morning.....thanks for the bean suggestions.


----------

